# How are these udders?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

1St pic is Starburst. Kidded 2/24. FF and obviously still messy, my apologies. 
2Nd pic is Daisy. Kidded 2/28. FF
3Rd pic is Willa. Kidded 2/28. 3rd freshening. Has triples so she is empty here and I don't expect that to change until I wean them Lol. So how do they look. I love how big/correct Daisy's udder looks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is kind of hard to tell. Can't really see her attachment.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hard to tell and with the first one, I'd like to a picture from a month and a half fresh or so. But it would be very likely that I'd sell top and bottom but keep middle.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol the middle one of course is the only mixed breed of the three


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree the middle had the best udder from what I can tell in the pics. My grade nigis has a better udder than my papered girl. Go figure


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

You have all hit upon something I have wondered about for some time. I think the problem with purebred goats is the way goats are bred, best rate of conception is with a Buck and in a given area the gene pool is only going to be so big just because of the logistics. It would be impractical to drive three states away to breed a doe. So as the gene pool gets stale things we like in our animals start to loose out to the stuff we don't like. Breed with another variety and there is a fresh injection of an untapped gene pool! This is why I think A.I. is important to goats in general. "Bucks" can be moved cross country and Internationally and bring fresh genes into each specific breed at a reasonable cost and time frame. I couldn't prove any of this but a forum is suppose to be a place of discussion for idea's! Sorry about the Hijack.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok here's the twin sister to the above doe with a good udder. How's this doe udder look? I'm pretty happy with these two f2f udders. Sorry her backend is messy, too cold too clean her up yet.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's this full with twins on her 24/7. You can see the twins favor her right side. I always have to milk the left. I get a quart of milk from one side at night.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the rear udder attachments in the latest picture. What are the fore attachments like? Apologies if I missed it, but what breed of goats are these?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The two with the best udders are actually registered experimental togg/ober. The first pic is American Alpine, 3rd pic (completely empty in pic) is mini alpine F1. I need to get FULL pics but I haven't started separating at night yet from their kids. I'll try and get full pics from the back and sides.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I separated two does that kidded first this year to see how they filled out. Here's what I got. First pic is Daisy, ff. Still love the way this udder looks. Second pic is Starburst. This was a 12 hour fill for both does, both are ff. I'm NOT happy with starburst udder! When full the teats point back to far. Her front udder attachment isn't pulling them forward and she doesn't have much capacity. She definitely isn't like her dam.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok finally got a full pic of my mini-alpine, Willa. Keep in mind that she's not much bigger than a Nigerian and produces 3/4 gallon of milk a day. Ok so pros, cons, what does my buck need to have behind him udder-wise to improve the udder on the doelings of this doe?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, I'd say the buck needs to have udder lines that are

Well attached (high and tight udder)
Good arch into the escutcheon (hers is too triangular)
More defined medial
Teats slightly longer/less bulbous
Well shaped, if that makes sense (rounder, not so oval shaped)

I do like her udder, but I think the biggest thing for her is the shape. It needs to be more defined. Experts, correct me if I'm wrong. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Something like these two udders for shape..1 is an ND I think, but you get the idea.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep. I definitely wish she looked lime my ff mixed breed doe


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, other than her teats being further back than I like, that's a great udder! What breed?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's a togg/ober registered experimental


----------

